# Back Country recommendations in CA



## nn776655 (27 d ago)

Hello all

Any recommendations for back country snowboarding in California, anywhere from southern to Tahoe area?

Thanks


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Mammoth has their "Hole in the Wall"... which starts in Mammoth, ends in Lake Tamarack.

You have to go with people that really know where they are going.


----------

